# Abschlussprüfung Ethernet etc..



## Lambock (27. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich absolviere gerade eine Ausbildung zum kaufmännischen Assistenten für Wirtschaftsinformatik und muss da eine Abschlussprüfung machen. Mein Thema dafür lautet *"Exemplarische Realisierung eines Ethernet-Netzwerkes nach dem Standard IEEE 802.3 und der besonderen Betrachtung der Übertragungsmedien und der Steckertechnologien."*

Ich würde euch mal bitten, das Ihr euch das vllt. mal durchlesen könntet und mir noch verbesserungsvorschläge geben könntet! Kann ja auch sein, das ich voll am Thema vorbeigeschossen bin!

Habe ich alles gefragte getroffen?

Wäre echt nett...

Danke im Voraus!

MfG

Lambock


----------

